# Best/simplest way to build a knight titan?



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I was wondering if any of the hobbyists out there have contemplated how to build a knight titan that didn't look teribad, or cost as much as a warhound?

Here are the few common ideas I have found after searching for 3-4 hours.
-Defiler+sentinel= passible knight titan.
-Dreadknight+Heavy modification= nice looking, but 1-2" to small knight titan.
-Dragon forge mortis= the damn thing is a knight titan! However it costs 350 dollars, and is 1" to tall.

So what are you thoughts my fellow gamers? Keep in mind the cheaper/simpler/nicer looking the better.

price cap is 100$ for parts, and hast to be able to be constructed in 10 hours of solid work.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

What sort of skeleton do you need? 

I used a Bionicle figure for the skeleton on mine (built the model up around it).
The ball joints make posing it a doddle, and it will generally hold that pose.

It was also a lot cheaper for plasticard + a bionicle than a defiler, a sentinel and still have to get the plasticard anyway.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

This (really effing smart) employee at my LGS did a tutorial on how to make a 'mini-titan' using only a Defiler and plasticard. Really cool, too. Roughly 1-2" taller than a Dredknight, maybe the same height.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Action man Proxy


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I was hoping to avoid the whole crappy plastic toy looks, so it looks like modding out a defiler is my best bet.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Dreadknight, height is not that a big issue, and if you are a nitpicker, heighten the torso, I think it's pretty short as it is.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

To make timmy, my mega dread, I used three of the lascannon mounts from the planetstrike set. I used two for the legs, using the tripod legs as the feet. I cut the lascannons off of all three. I then used two of the box mounts that come in the set, attaching them together by the rings you can put the lascannon or the antennae on. 

to make it a knight, I would build a carapace on the top box, and attach a sentinel body under the carapace, adding details to make it look more like a knight.

I attached the legs by a series of "pistons" made by taking two diameters of plasti-card tubes and putting one inside the other, and cutting to the desired length. 

then take the third lascannon mount and attach it to the side of the carapace. Then scratch build the forearm of the dreadnought close combat weapon, using more of the pistons, and whatever you think will make a good "hand"

For the battle cannon, build a box similar to the front of the baal predator's turret, and add a battle cannon from the leman russ kit, or if you want bigger, from the baneblade kit.
add a few details to your liking, and it should be awesome.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok sounds like a game plan. I will have my knight titan built by 2012. Why so far off well I have to finish my warhound first.

Ranting time! recently a friend of mine got upset that I didn't wait to use my warhound, because he made me promise to wait till he was finished his reaver. So we could unveil them at the same time. I can think of two-three problems with his original plan.

1) I really don't like the idea of having built a 300+ dollar titan, and spent 30+ hours painting it to have it removed from the table turn 2. 2)Why should I have let him compleatly dwarf my moment of glory just because he has more money then I do. 3)I realy realy wanted to feild test my newly constructed titan, and I was dam ned if I was going to wait another 3-4 months.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I hadn't thought of using Bionicle parts...Those ball joints really are a good design...
Hmm, now I want to build one too


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Here are some knight titans I found to get you all thinking.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> I was hoping to avoid the whole crappy plastic toy looks, so it looks like modding out a defiler is my best bet.


You're welcome, bro


----------



## ArchCardinalThomasXIII (Apr 20, 2011)

*Knight titan*

I used defiler laws and an imperator titan as the base for mine. still WIP though.
also has penitent engine parts for the driver and interface


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

http://dreamforge-games.com/modelscusader.html

You never said anything about price 

EDIT: Oh never mind, you did, you cheap bastard


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

That link doesnt work.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Works for me...


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Works for me...





> Oops! Internet Explorer could not connect to dreamforge-games.com
> *Suggestions:*
> 
> 
> ...


maybe it doesnt like people from the uk?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe you shouldn't use Explorer


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Maybe you shouldn't use Explorer


Nah - I like having 99.9999% of all websites working for me first time.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Maidel said:


> Nah - I like having 99.9999% of all websites working for me first time.


Then why are you using Explorer??? :shok::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Then why are you using Explorer??? :shok::laugh::laugh::laugh:


 
Look - its not just me!



> It's not just you! *http://dreamforge-games.com* looks down from here. Check another site?
> 
> 99.9% guaranteed uptime and free migration
> at Site5 Web Hosting.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

not a UK issue, the site works fine on firefox for me.


----------



## DeceivedRadek (Jun 4, 2011)

I've found instructions on how to build some of the titans/tanks out of cardboard and paper. It actually looks good if you do it right. I helped my buddy build a Warhound that looked legit after it was painted but was all paper/cardboard. I'm not an expert at it but i've seen some Necron Monoliths and predators that were done in cardboard and looked awesome. All it really costs is time/frustration. U should be able to find these pdfs with any search engine. I don't know how GW feels about it tho so i don't wanna put any links down and get Heresy Online in any trouble. Sorry


----------

